# Low power 2014



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

Check the pipe that goes from the intercooler to the intake manifold, they like to crack and you'll lose your boost. I assume the K&N only replaced parts on the turbo inlet side?

Edit: For reference, the GM part number is 95472182


----------



## Huntfish1985 (May 5, 2021)

Yes cold air intake so inlet to filter


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

If you have the OZ tune you won’t get a CEL. You’ll also have lots is smoke if the intercooler pipe failed


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

I too would like to see what the plugs look like at 95k miles lmao


----------



## Huntfish1985 (May 5, 2021)

Plugs look good! Lol. Only smoke I get is higher rpm. Very sluggish off the line. Can't hear the turbo like I used to


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Huntfish1985 said:


> Plugs look good! Lol. Only smoke I get is higher rpm. Very sluggish off the line. Can't hear the turbo like I used to


So, you _don't_ have a diesel then?


----------



## CamaroKidZ28 (Mar 26, 2021)

Yes I'm very confused it's posted in the diesel thread, however you said, "plugs are good"


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## JohnKirby (Jul 27, 2021)

Other than mileage a few thousand higher and the dead battery over winter, that's strikingly the same issue I have ran into on mine a few months ago,


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> Pull the plugs and clean them up.
> 
> ...


dude, read the posts


----------



## JohnKirby (Jul 27, 2021)

Anyway, took mine to local shop that claimed to be familiar with diesel Cruzes, they claimed to have cleaned the fuel pressure regulator and filled the tank with fuel additive, and car was fixed. The sputtering was resolved, but car still has no power, definently wasn't fixed and certainly not to the "110% better" claim that wasted my time and money, and they checked nothing else before making the claim. So, anybody else had anything similar happen? Not the crap "professional mechanic" issue, but the weird no power issue?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

boraz said:


> dude, read the posts


I did. This guy was confused and posted misleading info. So my answer was inline with what he said. Emphasis is mine.



Huntfish1985 said:


> I'm have a low power issue. Car didn't get driven much over winter. Battery went dead and jump started it. *Ran fine at idle but misses getting close to 2k rpm*. Turbo doesn't seem to be building boost either. Wont throw any code and no check engine light. Any clue what to start with. 95k miles deleted and tuned. K and N intake.





Huntfish1985 said:


> *Plugs look good! *Lol. Only smoke I get is higher rpm. Very sluggish off the line. Can't hear the turbo like I used to


And I was not the only one to be confused.



MP81 said:


> So, you _don't_ have a diesel then?


----------

